# When Brazilians say *Bikini*, they don't play around!



## Nox (Apr 28, 2007)

I saw how it looked in the pictures, but for some reason I never registered how small it actually was! In fact even in these pictures, it doesn't do it justice (partially to blame on my crappy camera.) I am actually regreting getting a the size I did, as I have loose bits all over the place, so I'll exchange down a size, but even still... look how LITTLE material is there! I LOVE IT! It's kinda scandalous, and hubby loves it too (okay, he loves it alot LOL!). I could never wear something like this at home in the MidWest where we're from, hahaha! It would give his Grandma Betty a heartattack.

I like how I've kicked off my bikini season so far, the rest looks to be quite promising!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 28, 2007)

wow.........that is teeny tiny..........but you have a great body!!! flaunt it!!


----------



## Andi (Apr 28, 2007)

holy crap that bikini IS tiny. Especially the front of the bottom. I think you definitely need a brazilian wax done to wear this. So I guess thatÂ´s a no go for me LMAO

I would actually love to wear something like this, but my ass is like almost twice the size of yours (or like 1 1/2 the size) so it would barely be covered by the bottoms.

But dang it sure looks sexay! This is definitely gonna turn some heads. Rock it, girl


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2007)

WOW, that's one tiny bikini! lol.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 28, 2007)

Haha yes that bikini is very small, work it girl


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2007)

It is small, but you have the body for it


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 28, 2007)

That IS tiny, but you can work it!!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 28, 2007)

now we all no why they call it a brazilian wax!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 29, 2007)

You have a beautiful body!!! I am afraid that that bikini wouldn't cover a nipple or a buttcheek if I sewed every piece of it together!! You are very blessed.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 29, 2007)

That thing is small but you got the bod for it so it works for you.


----------



## Nox (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL, thanks ladies! It is so little, that I don't think this is actual "swimwear", I think it's more "beachwear" for lounging only. Can you imagine what would happen if I got into the ocean with this thing on? I don't think I would come back with it!


----------



## Sparko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, it looks SOOOO great on you, but it IS very teeny!

it kinda reminds me of these 

(i'm getting a pair or two and surprising the hubby! hehehe)

work it girl!!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 29, 2007)

Holy cow that is tiny. But your body is really nice, so you definitely have the body for it.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW, you might as well go nude! Lol... it looks great on you though. Work it girl!!!


----------



## Nox (Apr 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif holy crap that bikini IS tiny. Especially the front of the bottom. I think you definitely need a brazilian wax done to wear this. So I guess thatÂ´s a no go for me LMAO
I would actually love to wear something like this, but my ass is like almost twice the size of yours (or like 1 1/2 the size) so it would barely be covered by the bottoms.

But dang it sure looks sexay! This is definitely gonna turn some heads. Rock it, girl





Thanks girl! I just re-read this again... how do you have an ass bigger than mine? Ain't no way Miss Lady!


----------



## dolphin11211 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow holy crap thats tiny! but it looks great , you go girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## foxybronx (Apr 29, 2007)

You have a great bod..

I am looking forward to my brazilian next month.


----------



## Saje (Apr 29, 2007)

I love it! Brazilians know where its at!

Originally Posted by *Sparko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, it looks SOOOO great on you, but it IS very teeny!it kinda reminds me of these 

(i'm getting a pair or two and surprising the hubby! hehehe)

work it girl!!

Love these too! 
Thats why I cant comprehend going comando when having undies like these give you the feeling of nothingness, the sexy packaging, and unecessary flashing!


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! There sure isn't a lot to it but you look amazing in it sweetheart.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sparko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, it looks SOOOO great on you, but it IS very teeny!it kinda reminds me of these 

(i'm getting a pair or two and surprising the hubby! hehehe)

work it girl!!

DAAAANG!!! Can that even qualify as underwear??? lol.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow.........that is teeny tiny..........but you have a great body!!! flaunt it!! Ditto . I would look like a sausage in that.


----------



## Lia (Apr 30, 2007)

May i ask you, did you buy that bikini in USA? Because the front part isn't quite what i see here in brazil, it's TOO small (in comparison to the ones i saw here - but i don't know, fashion changes really quick here). But the ass part is bigger than the regular sold here.

Sometimes when the brazilian shops export the bikinis from here they change a little to adapt to USA and Europe tastes... I remember posting once a pic of one of my bikinis, where the behind area would be the size of my open hand (and it wasn't one of the smallest bikinis i had)


----------



## Andi (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks girl! I just re-read this again... how do you have an ass bigger than mine? Ain't no way Miss Lady! lol should I take a pic for proof


----------



## Nox (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif May i ask you, did you buy that bikini in USA? Because the front part isn't quite what i see here in brazil, it's TOO small (in comparison to the ones i saw here - but i don't know, fashion changes really quick here). But the ass part is bigger than the regular sold here. 
Sometimes when the brazilian shops export the bikinis from here they change a little to adapt to USA and Europe tastes... I remember posting once a pic of one of my bikinis, where the behind area would be the size of my open hand (and it wasn't one of the smallest bikinis i had)

Hi Lia! Yeah I remember the bikini bottom you showed us in comparison to your hand... I think my butt would have swallowed the backside of that bikini in a very mean wedgie!
I bought a good truck load of bikinis from Brazil (I went down there in person to inspect the quality) for my Fair Trade clothing business. They don't usually sell this style for Americans... I have not seen ladies over here with bottoms cut like that yet. Perhaps you are right in that the style may be changing a bit... perhaps this may become something popular in the States, and they were simply waiting for that to happen. But of course, I sell more conservative American styles too because not everybody wants to wear something like that.


----------



## Lia (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Lia! Yeah I remember the bikini bottom you showed us in comparison to your hand... I think my butt would have swallowed the backside of that bikini in a very mean wedgie!
I bought a good truck load of bikinis from Brazil (I went down there in person to inspect the quality) for my Fair Trade clothing business. They don't usually sell this style for Americans... I have not seen ladies over here with bottoms cut like that yet. Perhaps you are right in that the style may be changing a bit... perhaps this may become something popular in the States, and they were simply waiting for that to happen. But of course, I sell more conservative American styles too because not everybody wants to wear something like that.

AAAhhh



You just put a smile on my face 
It's good to know. Maybe one day you could come 'down here' on Brazil! In Fortaleza there's a good market of bikinis, which are cheap (let's say 30 reais in comparison to 70 - like 15 dollars in comparison to 40) and very good - they're comparable to the 'big brands' here, which are Salinas, Rosa ChÃ¡ and Ãgua de Coco - those have the most expensive bikinis. Mind you , the last time i checked a Rosa ChÃ¡ bikini it costed 140 reais ! (Around 75 dollars)

There's a flight by a brazilian company called TAM that comes from Miami to BelÃ©m (my city) and it's not over expensive (say 800-850 dollars) and it's kinda quick (7-8 hours of travel in comparison to 10-11 h when the flight goes to SÃ£o Paulo). From here you can take a flight to Fortaleza , which takes 2 h to arrive .


----------



## Bea (Apr 30, 2007)

That is def small! Should be labelled Â¨must be worn with confidenceÂ¨


----------



## Nox (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif AAAhhh



You just put a smile on my face 
It's good to know. Maybe one day you could come 'down here' on Brazil! In Fortaleza there's a good market of bikinis, which are cheap (let's say 30 reais in comparison to 70 - like 15 dollars in comparison to 40) and very good - they're comparable to the 'big brands' here, which are Salinas, Rosa ChÃ¡ and Ãgua de Coco - those have the most expensive bikinis. Mind you , the last time i checked a Rosa ChÃ¡ bikini it costed 140 reais ! (Around 75 dollars)

There's a flight by a brazilian company called TAM that comes from Miami to BelÃ©m (my city) and it's not over expensive (say 800-850 dollars) and it's kinda quick (7-8 hours of travel in comparison to 10-11 h when the flight goes to SÃ£o Paulo). From here you can take a flight to Fortaleza , which takes 2 h to arrive .

Thanks for the info Lia! My favorite airline used to be 'Varig" because they had direct flights from my home airport. I am constantly on the look out for good international flight rates, especially to Brazil and Sweden these days because I am doing more partnerships these days. But since I am no longer in Minnesota (MSP airport), for some reason I don't come by the cheaper prices here in SNA or LAX (almost $1500 this last time for a flight booked close to the take off date!



)

Originally Posted by *Bea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is def small! Should be labelled Â¨must be worn with confidenceÂ¨



Yes! That should be a warning on the price label, hahaha!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, that bikini looks great on you! You definitely have the body to pull it off!


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 30, 2007)

You totally rock that bikini!! I love it, you have an awesome body. Is it white?? It's a gorgeous contrast with your skin



The crisscross back on the top is cool, I've never seen anything like that before.

Originally Posted by *Sparko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, it looks SOOOO great on you, but it IS very teeny!it kinda reminds me of these 

(i'm getting a pair or two and surprising the hubby! hehehe)

work it girl!!

I've seen those, there are a couple of their bikinis I think are totally hot. Mostly the lace-up looking ones! I dunno if I'd ever be able to wear one, though. Maybe someday!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Apr 30, 2007)

oh wow nice bikini, hmm nothing i will be able to pull off anymore now that iam 15 kgs heavier before i had a child!!!!

Anyways, i have a few underwear like those bottoms, and i did buy a Brazilian bottom before from brazil and omg the bottom is so small!!!!! Even before i was preggers, like covers nothing lol!!!! maybe the crack in ur bum lol


----------



## flychick767 (May 1, 2007)

Go for it. You have a great figure, so you have nothing to be worried about. Personally, I do not think it is too small at all.


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 2, 2007)

i must hand it to you. thats a pretty ballsy thing to wear. i dont even like wearing bikinis..AT ALL!


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

That certainly is a small one! Looks good though.


----------



## Lissaboo (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is small, but you have the body for it aint that the truth..boy would I love to see your workout routine! omg I would go to a freakin nude beach if I had that body lmao



you think that bikini is tiny I'd wear pasties lmao but yeah you can pull off the tiny bikini and it's cute


----------



## Lia (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the info Lia! My favorite airline used to be 'Varig" because they had direct flights from my home airport. I am constantly on the look out for good international flight rates, especially to Brazil and Sweden these days because I am doing more partnerships these days. But since I am no longer in Minnesota (MSP airport), for some reason I don't come by the cheaper prices here in SNA or LAX (almost $1500 this last time for a flight booked close to the take off date!



)


Yes! That should be a warning on the price label, hahaha!





It's sad that the old Varig now is history. The 'new' one (after the chaos it drowned last year, when they bankrupted, were sold, closed and reopened as the 'new Varig') was bought recently by a company called Gol, so i sincerely hope that it will fly to USA again (i have a lot of points from their membership program and can't use because the new Varig doesn't fly to my city!).
If i'm not mistaken, TAM has a membership program that's affiliated with AA, so if you have AA points, i think you could use it! Or else, buy a ticket from Delta Airlines (it's around 800 bucks SFO/LAX - GRU)

I'm going to take a pic of another bikini i have which is smaller than the one i showed on that pic



(but the front isn't as small as Nox one - just the back that's smaller). That one i have since i was 14, but since i gained weight i haven't been able to wear it until last vacation (i lost some weight and got thinner - i joined the gym - unfortunately, some of it found me again



)


----------



## Nox (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's sad that the old Varig now is history. The 'new' one (after the chaos it drowned last year, when they bankrupted, were sold, closed and reopened as the 'new Varig') was bought recently by a company called Gol, so i sincerely hope that it will fly to USA again (i have a lot of points from their membership program and can't use because the new Varig doesn't fly to my city!).
If i'm not mistaken, TAM has a membership program that's affiliated with AA, so if you have AA points, i think you could use it! Or else, buy a ticket from Delta Airlines (it's around 800 bucks SFO/LAX - GRU)

I'm going to take a pic of another bikini i have which is smaller than the one i showed on that pic



(but the front isn't as small as Nox one - just the back that's smaller). That one i have since i was 14, but since i gained weight i haven't been able to wear it until last vacation (i lost some weight and got thinner - i joined the gym - unfortunately, some of it found me again



)

Yes I will have to look into flying with those airlines, I have a lot of points I know I can rack up! I would much rather spend $800 than to shell out $1500, that's for sure!
And I'm curious... you have a bikini bottom even smaller than the one you showed us? Pictures please, LOL!



I know one of these days, I'll work my way up to wearing a thong on the beach, but today I'll just stick with this!

Lia I am sure you look just fine. I wish more ladies would just embrace their back-sides and put on nice bikini bottoms. I'm telling you, the rounder/bigger it is, the better it looks, hahaha!



I've even got "Tiger Claw" stretch marks from rapid pubescent growth, and I don't even try to hide it anymore... I just pretend like it's not there and it seems like nobody notices either. So I think the same works for any woman.

Originally Posted by *Lissaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aint that the truth..boy would I love to see your workout routine! omg I would go to a freakin nude beach if I had that body lmao



you think that bikini is tiny I'd wear pasties lmao but yeah you can pull off the tiny bikini and it's cute LOL... _Pasties_?!? Well I _NEVER_! LOL









(I'm just joking!) I worked up the courage to wear this, so it will take me a while before I get to the "Nude Beach" stage!


----------

